# 4D versus FileMaker



## Ellipse (9 Juin 2001)

Hello,

Actuellement je développe une "application" de facturation/gestion de patients pour psychologues sous 4D.
Je ne suis pas très satisfait du résultat et parfois 4D me semble déroutant dans sa façon de fonctionner (pas de suppression de champ possible, fiche bloquée, gestion des process). Il me semble un peu lourd au niveau du code é écrire pour que l'utilisateur lambda puisse l'utilliser de façon simple et intuitive. On sent du reste très fortement  son empreinte sur les bases développées à partir de 4D. De plus, comme je travaille sur ce projet par période bloc, il me faut toujours un bon moment pour me replonger dedans. Par contre, je trouve 4D write et 4D backup assez chouettes. De  plus l'écriture du code est assez naturelle pour quelqu'un qui a fait du pascal.

Je me demande finalement si je ne vais pas passer sous FileMaker où l'utilisation de la base me paraît plus intuitive pour le développeur et pour un utilisateur lambda. J'en ai fait l'expérience il y a une semaine en créant très rapidement un petit exemple de liens entre 2 fichiers pour une amie. Le seul défaut que je lui trouve est un langage de script un peu étrange par rapport à 4D. A propos, est-ce maintenant une vraie base relationnelle ou faut-il créer un fichier pour chaque table ?

Vos avis m'intéressent. D'avance merci.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Juin 2001)

Ben il est sur que 4D n'est pas pour l'utilistsateur lambda.. il demande des connaissances, mais je le trouve plsu complet, et on fait vraiment ce qu'on veut avec...


----------



## PowerMike (19 Juin 2001)

FileMaker est un très bon produit.
Historiquement, c'est 4D qui a fait le premier son apparition sur Mac, et bcp de fonctionnalités lui ont été empruntées par FileMaker. Par la suite FileMaker inspirera aussi 4D.
La clientèle visée par 4D est différente de celle de FileMaker à la base même si les outils développeurs FileMaker en font un compétiteur sérieux.
4D est réellement fait pour les professionnels qui vont pouvoir offrir des applications finies à leurs clients. Les outils sont plus nombreux. 4D est fait pour la programmation. 
FileMaker était jusque là le seul à donner un accès simple aux "petits" créateurs de Base de données. On peut crée des choses très facilement avec FileMaker mais la portée est un peu limitée.

Il est vrai que le prix des deux produits étant si proches qu'il est difficle de faire la part des choses, mais que cela ne trompe pas, la clientèle à laquelle se destine l'un est l'autre est bien différente.


----------

